# Muscle Spasm's in Upper Back



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone got an idea, how to reduce deep muscle knot's under the shoulder blades?


----------



## bigpapa101 (Mar 6, 2016)

Taurine is always good on cycle and off...I use it year round. I did run out a while ago and just have not taken time out to get more.  

Also drinking a gallon of water or more a day is always good as well. Be sure to get alot of pottasium in your diet as well.

This should fix your problem, if not I would consult some professional doctor help. Hope this helps...

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 6, 2016)

Use a roller to it's helped me with knots and tension


----------

